# Marconi Archive - Collection Catalogue now Online



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

The online catalogue of the Marconi Archive was launched on 7 November 2008 and provides a comprehensive guide to its contents, with links to the existing MarconiCalling website featuring images of many of the significant do***ents described in the catalogue.

During the cataloguing process, a number of fascinating items were uncovered, including records relating to Marconi's experimental work in the development of wireless telegraphy from his earliest demonstration in Britain carried out on the roof of the General Post Office in London in 1896, to the achievement of transatlantic wireless communication in 1901 and then to worldwide radio communication.

The collection also includes records relating to the Titanic disaster in 1912. The role played by wireless telegraphy in saving lives during this tragic event is well do***ented in the archive, which features the logs of ships' radio operators recording the first and last distress signals from the Titanic as well as thousands of other messages exchanged before, during and after the emergency.

The online catalogue of the Marconi Collection can be viewed at http://www.mhs.ox.ac.uk/marconi/collection/


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Interesting site but it'll take a while to go through their collection.
I've found something they don't know I think. Item 62 (inventory 20091) a callsign plaque "MPB".
This was the callsign for the Empress of Britain of Canadian Pacific in 1913. She was built in 1906 and scrapped in 1930.
There doesn't seem to be any way to pass that information on.

Cheers
Kris


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Having come across this archive again I had a deeper look and found the do***ent rather than the object catalogue.
It seems that all GTZM sparkies record cards are contained within this mountain of paper so I could be part of the archive in several different areas. (EEK)
I was going to start a new thread but this is as good a place as any to ask if anyone has had any dealings with the Bodleian Library concerning these records. Particularly with regard to access to items they list as "restricted".
I've sent them an email and await a reply when the holiday weekend is over.
If you're reading this Ron, and you haven't done so previously, a search for your surname may or may not surprise you.
http://www.bodley.ox.ac.uk/dept/scwmss/wmss/online/modern/marconi/marconi.html
You have to search with your browser's "find on this page" function.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Received scanned copies of my Marconi Form M.148 "Radio Officer's Card" and S.111A Continuation card from the Bodleian Library.
Very interesting but would be a bit misleading if you didn't remember all your details.
It appears to be my record card from East Ham depot rather than the whole of my time with MIMCo. I have a feeling I recognise Stan's handwriting in places. (EEK)
Front page is the usual name address and numbers with official number and appointment date (the day after my 20th birthday), passport dates, vaccination dates, etc.
Nice to know the dates I reached grade two and grade one.
They also listed radar types you had "Exp." on. I hope that meant experience rather than expert. Apparently I was well versed on Decca, AEI, MkIV, Hermes/Argus and Raymarc.
No company courses (actually did do one on the Crusader in Glasgow that's not listed) but I apparently did a SSB course for 3 months that I don't remember at all. They at least got "Elec R/O S/Shields" right.
The other side of the card lists Movements and dates which is where it gets a bit confusing. I joined my first ship as junior on 5th July 1966 and the next entry is "leave 22.6.71 to 27.6.71". A bit of a long trip especially on a Hungry Hogarths tramp. Luckily I know I did quite a few trips out of Liverpool during that time so there must have been a seperate card at Liverpool depot.
The next entry is "Ex. L'pool 19.6.71" which is when I came back into Stan's clutches.
I cheated after the trip he sent me on because I paid off in Rotterdam and caught the ferry home. This meant I came under Hull depot again and I wangled a Bank boat before he found out. I also paid off that in Hull (on purpose) and wangled a Blue Star from there before my leave was up. Unfortunately that paid off in Capetown so I got snaffled by East Ham again.
After that I was stuck apart from some "x/fers" to Newcastle.
Most revealing is the way they list every day of leave down to the half day and wether you were on annual, extended, indefinite (Standby) or leave in advance. Including leave without pay.
At least I now know that my employment officially ended on 30th August 1977 after taking 50 days annual leave.
No character details or remarks and the ship dates are assigned dates not article dates for joining but leaving are article dates.
All in all very interesting and worth the £22.95 copying and download fees for 4 sides/scans.


----------

